# my custom multi color table top press :0)



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

hey folks. been on the site periodically and thought id make a post for a press a friend and i are making. 

just like the title mentions, its a table top press capable of printing multiple colors. it uses a screen bracket and pin lock type system to lock each screen in place when you print it.

theres still a LOT of work to be done, and surely more design changes, but for now we are pretty happy with it and hope to test it before the end of the month.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

So you need to switch out screens between colors?


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

yep. while its more work than a traditional manual press, it allows for multiple colors and less space, which is what i was going for. in theory, i could print as many colors as i have brackets. while its not practical for large runs, im going to use it primarily for sampling my own designs.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Why wouldnt you flip the platten so you can load and unload shirts without unscrewing. You should include micro reg on your brackets and make sure the have no play!


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

there is no unscrewing. the screen brackets are only locked onto the screen itself, it sets on the base and the four locating pins. its designed so that the screens can easily be lifted off and replaced fairly quick. 

as for the registration, you set the brackets in place and float the screen over the platten until you get it registered and screw each side down to lock it in place. youd do that for each screen/color youre going to print. 

its a little hard to show without an actual screen in place. as for what the pictures show, the screen brackets are resting on the press without a screen.


----------



## tripl3thr33 (Dec 4, 2008)

is it kind of like this? it's not really clear in this video (i thought i saw a close-up vid before but can't seem to find it).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KY6uTEyyCc


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

devalle graphics said:


> there is no unscrewing. the screen brackets are only locked onto the screen itself, it sets on the base and the four locating pins. its designed so that the screens can easily be lifted off and replaced fairly quick.
> 
> as for the registration, you set the brackets in place and float the screen over the platten until you get it registered and screw each side down to lock it in place. youd do that for each screen/color youre going to print.
> 
> its a little hard to show without an actual screen in place. as for what the pictures show, the screen brackets are resting on the press without a screen.


I know how it works but you still need to be able to adjust the brackets to be able to register the screens. you cant only depend on your film lining up. I was commenting about unscrewing the t-platen not the screen brackets.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Package # 1 - 6-color Table-top - $1,195.00 : HCB Screen Printing Equipment


----------



## Slightlychilled (Oct 3, 2009)

I like it look real nice


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

mrvixx said:


> you cant only depend on your film lining up. I was commenting about unscrewing the t-platen not the screen brackets.


i guess im missing your question. when the screens/brackets arent in place, the pallet isnt obstructed by anything. you simply load the shirt like you normally would. here is an earlier picture of the press minus the pallet. it also doesnt have the screen brackets laying on top.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrvixx said:


> Package # 1 - 6-color Table-top - $1,195.00 : HCB Screen Printing Equipment


The unit mentioned above uses the same principal but is made a bit differently. Here is one that is made out of wood that demonstrates what the OP is referring to.

SP Multi Color Screen Printer

Scroll down to the second video "Setting Up your SP Multi" It is made a bit differently but allows you do as many colors as you have screens and give you an idea of how the press is used.

Too time consuming if you ask me but to each his own.



Katrina


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> The unit mentioned above uses the same principal but is made a bit differently. Here is one that is made out of wood that demonstrates what the OP is referring to.
> 
> SP Multi Color Screen Printer
> 
> ...


the printing concept is the same but the bracket system is pretty different. it was designed to use aluminum, wood or roller frames and it doesnt require any drilling. the brackets we made more or less sandwich the frame on both ends to lock it in to place. it should be as easy to register as a standard press. the press itself has off contact adjustments at each corner 

as i mentioned in a previous post, it is more work than a standard press, but it was designed to print as many colors as the industry allows as well as fit in the corner of my garage :0)


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

post a pic with a tshirt loaded? what about flashing??


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

devalle graphics said:


> the printing concept is the same but the bracket system is pretty different. it was designed to use aluminum, wood or roller frames and it doesnt require any drilling. the brackets we made more or less sandwich the frame on both ends to lock it in to place. it should be as easy to register as a standard press. the press itself has off contact adjustments at each corner
> 
> as i mentioned in a previous post, it is more work than a standard press, but it was designed to print as many colors as the industry allows as well as fit in the corner of my garage :0)


I will say that yours look much more professionally made than the wooden one but if you are happy with your press that is all that matters. Good Luck and happy printing.

Katrina


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

mrvixx said:


> post a pic with a tshirt loaded? what about flashing??


dont have in my hands yet. the friend thats building it lives in washington  ill try and get him to snap a pic. at any rate, its supposed to be in my hands next week. ill post a pic and vid when its given the workout. 

as for flashing, the final version with have a custom mounting bracket for a flash unit. it will swing into place when needed, and away when its not, similar to the automated type. 

with this being the prototype, i will simply wheel a flash unit over the pallet when needed. like i mentioned, theres a ton of things to go through and this is the first design of many. but i think its a good start.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> Package # 1 - 6-color Table-top - $1,195.00 : HCB Screen Printing Equipment


I actually have this setup. I got mine in 1999 when it was $695 though. It is just like those videos we see on here that they use in the Philippines. Same basic principal and you can do as many colors as you have screens. The only problem I had with this set up is if you are doing a six color run you have to have somewhere to place all the screens while you are in the process of printing.

In 2004 I upgraded to a 4 color manual and love it much better. I was not getting any orders for more than 4 colors anyway.

Tari


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> I actually have this setup. I got mine in 1999 when it was $695 though. It is just like those videos we see on here that they use in the Philippines. Same basic principal and you can do as many colors as you have screens. The only problem I had with this set up is if you are doing a six color run you have to have somewhere to place all the screens while you are in the process of printing.
> 
> In 2004 I upgraded to a 4 color manual and love it much better. I was not getting any orders for more than 4 colors anyway.
> 
> Tari


I have it also got it in 2000 when I moved into an apartment after i left my parents house. I had it setup in the balcony and paid for itself. After I purchased a home In 2003 I bought a 4/4 Riley Hopkins which I still use today. I still have the tabletop unit in my garage. I think I will keep it so I can show my daughters how to screenprint when they are older. Definitly not a pro unit but it works for non tight registration stuff. This unit definitley is waaaaay better than a yudu P.O.S.


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the feedback thus far everyone. its been a long project and we can now see the light at the end of the tunnel. while it looks simple, its been hours upon hours of cad design, testing different materials and measurements. the time and money put into it, i could have easily bought a regular multi color press. only time will tell if it pays off.


----------



## crawford7907 (Nov 25, 2009)

I like what you're doing here! I've been working on a design for a similar system. The press I'm designing however, has a removable platen that allows me to place a sheet of glass over the location of the platen and use it to burn my screens. Then I can use a t-square and measure marks to line up my transparencies to allow accurate registration when burning screens. I'm working on making a simple means to hold the screen in position when printing. That way I can use both my hands to print the shirt. This could also double as a light table by using a different clamp light underneath the glass. What do you think of the ideas I have?


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

thought id pop back in and post a picture of the finished press and brackets. hope to test it and post new pictures as soon as the end of the week 

whats shown is the press, a set of screen brackets sitting in place (minus the screen) and three extra sets of brackets (for three more screens).


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I would really like to see this work
I cant get it in my head on how this will work
Nice cnc work tho


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry off topic but look what else he had man E-Z Press Heat Press Machines 
is that a wooden heat press?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> sorry off topic but look what else he had man E-Z Press Heat Press Machines
> is that a wooden heat press?


Yeah, it's a wooden "heat press" made out of a cooking griddle.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

devalle graphics said:


> thought id pop back in and post a picture of the finished press and brackets. hope to test it and post new pictures as soon as the end of the week
> 
> whats shown is the press, a set of screen brackets sitting in place (minus the screen) and three extra sets of brackets (for three more screens).


Well I definitely give you style points. Now to just figure out how this thing works.


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you going to put this machine on production? Where can we get this machine? Also, If I buy more of this system, do I get accuracy and consistency? Very much like this design. Thanks


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

vgiex said:


> Are you going to put this machine on production? Where can we get this machine? Also, If I buy more of this system, do I get accuracy and consistency? Very much like this design. Thanks


thanks for your interest! i do have the press in hand and we will be testing it for accuracy and consistency, as well as ease of use tomorrow. 

as far as producing and selling them, that is in the plans. with this one being the prototype, we already have some changes in mind to improve it. if all goes well tomorrow, we hope to start selling them at the beginning of next year. in the plans are a 20x24 screen and 24x30 screen unit. we also hope to produce different pallets. tune in tomorrow!


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

here is a short video of the press. tested it at a buddies shop and didnt have time to burn a good set of screens so we grabbed a one color job off the rack for testing. the screen is already fitted with the bracket in the vid but you guys will have a good idea how it works. 

http://devallegraphics.com/test.3g2

each screen you would need to print would have brackets attached to it and each would be swapped in and out as needed.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

check this out:

Home Page


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats on on your first print. I had a unit similar to this and when doing more than one color it is slow as the dickens. Plus having to have the extra room to lay the screens down while printing the other colors was hard in the beginning because I didn't have a lot of room. I used it for about a year then I moved up to a four color turnstyle press, much faster but I sometimes get orders for 5 or more colors (Very rare though) and I have to blow the dust off of it but it works and hey you have to start somewhere.

Congrats again on your first print.

Tari


----------



## devalle graphics (Sep 4, 2009)

chard said:


> check this out:
> 
> Home Page


saw that one before. where mine differs is i can use wooden, aluminum and roller screens and dont have to drill fittings in to each screen. i think thats a huge benefit in that the screens can be used to sample or do small runs on this press, and easily moved over to a manual rotary or automatic when larger runs are needed. 

i also think mine is a lot easier in setup and use. although im a little bias


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

devalle graphics said:


> here is a short video of the press. tested it at a buddies shop and didnt have time to burn a good set of screens so we grabbed a one color job off the rack for testing. the screen is already fitted with the bracket in the vid but you guys will have a good idea how it works.
> 
> http://devallegraphics.com/test.3g2
> 
> each screen you would need to print would have brackets attached to it and each would be swapped in and out as needed.


 
Link does not work!!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Link does not work!!


When I first tried I got an error too. I couldn't open it with windows media player on my desktop but it opened with with quicktime on my laptop.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I tired it on all my computers in my shop Nothing! Ohhh Well! This is what it says:Windows has the following information about this file type. This page will help you find software needed to open your file. 



*File Type: *Unknown 
*Description: *Windows does not recognize this file type. 

You may search the following Web site for related software and information: 


Search the web


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am ready for one or two when you get it ready. Thanks Randy


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

this looks really interesting for startups without much startup money......nice job , the video looks promising 

Inked


----------

